# JSB has run out



## Owen7 (16 Nov 2009)

I went on JSB in August 2008, got acontract in the Revenue in July for 8 weeks until end of August. When I finished the contract I signed back on in order to avail of the remainer of my stamps (5 or 6 weeks remained). 

My question is, as I have claimed the remainder since I worked, do I only need 5 more stamps or do I need 13 weeks as my JSB has run out.

I enquired in SW office today about JSA and asked the lady in there and she wasn't sure!


----------



## Welfarite (16 Nov 2009)

Once 6 months bemefit has been claimed, you can build up entitlement again by accumulating 13 weeks 'stamps' which don't have to be in one block of work. So yes, you only need 5 more contributions to re-qualify for JB


----------



## Owen7 (16 Nov 2009)

many thanks Welfarite


----------



## eiregal (27 Nov 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Once 6 months bemefit has been claimed, you can build up entitlement again by accumulating 13 weeks 'stamps' which don't have to be in one block of work. So yes, you only need 5 more contributions to re-qualify for JB


 
Another query along the same line, how much of an entitlement does one build back up by accumulating 13 weeks 'stamps'?


----------



## Owen7 (27 Dec 2009)

eiregal said:


> Another query along the same line, how much of an entitlement does one build back up by accumulating 13 weeks 'stamps'?


 
9 months to the best of my knowledge, it used to be 12


----------



## Welfarite (29 Dec 2009)

Owen7 said:


> 9 months to the best of my knowledge, it used to be 12


If you have at least 5 years paid contributions (260 weeks), you will get benefit payments for 12 months (312 days). If you have less than the 5 years paid, you will get benefit for 9 months (240 days).


----------



## Owen7 (1 Jun 2010)

Welfarite.  

Since this thread I have claimed JSA from November 09 to January 10 (JSB ran out in Oct 09) and started work on 29th January and will finish at the end of July.

My working years were 1996 - 2007 and an 8 week contract in 2008.  18 weeks of work to date in 2010.

I'm just trying to find out what I can expect when I go back in to apply after finishing work.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Jun 2010)

You have the 13 needed to requalify. However, check the keypost about the GCY condition; don't think you make it in 2008.


----------

